# Keep the Ruger or trade it in for a Remington?



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a Ruger M77 Mark II stainless barrel, synthetic stock in 22-250. It does not have a heavy barrel and the trigger sucks. I recently topped it with a Nikon Buckmasters (silver) 4.5-14x40 scope. I am a pretty big Remington fan and have been looking pretty hard at the Rem 700 sps in 22-250, heavy blued barrel, synthetic stock, and adjustable trigger. It retails for around $550 to $595.

I really like the looks of the Ruger, but really don't like the stiff trigger and really don't want to drop another $100 on a trigger, but will if it will make it a shooter. It currently shoots about 1.5" groups. I have heard good things about the Rem SPS. I like the fact that it has an adjustable trigger and the bull barrel and I have always loved Remington actions.

So, the question is: Keep the Ruger and get a trigger or sell it and go buy the Remington? I figure the value of the Ruger to be around $500 without scope and at least $750 with the scope. It looks like either way I'm gonna have to throw in $100 extra.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'd just take the ruger to a gunsmith and have him do a trigger job on it and make sure the barrel is floated, then go shoot some more with it and try some different loads. The stocks on the sps rifles are junk and flex a lot, so you could probably figure on buying a new stock too if you went with the sps.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I got a trigger job done on my Ruger M77 MkII for $35, and it is much, much better. That being said, trade the POS Ruger off and get a Rem, or better yet a Savage. The only reason I keep my Ruger is sentimental.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would keep the ruger, get the trigger done for about $40 and make sure the barrel is free floated, unless there is an uncommon flaw in the barrel, I would think it should be a 1/2" or less rifle with the right loads.

Most ruger's shoot a lot better than they are given any credit for with real minor tinkering common to any rifle.

While I like the Rem 700's, I really really prefer rugers action over any else in the market, along with their ring system.

Truly it is all about preference, just like pickups, the rest is just banter.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I also say get it in to a smith have him work the trigger. The floating part you can do yourself. One other thing you may want to have done is have the crown recut. Most factory rifles are lacking in this critical area.

Ozzy Osbourne bites the heads off of bats. Chuck Norris bites the heads off of Siberian Tigers.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Ordered the Rem 700 SPS Varmint with stainless heavy contoured barrel and sold the Ruger.......THEN, I got on Cabelas and ordered a Hogue Overmolded stock with pillar bedding and also ordered stainless Leupold rings and mounts. Can't wait to shoot it! :sniper:


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't mean to rain on your parade, but I agree with what others have said above about keeping the Ruger and adjusting the trigger. I realize you sold it already, so too bad. The Remington will likely have the same issues with the trigger and will need adjusting by a competent gunsmith. Also agree on bedding the action and free-floating the action. Unfortunately the Hogue overmold stocks are not known to be some of the better aftermarket stocks. They too are flexible and not worth the money in my book--a poor choice. A Bell & Carlson stock or a Manners or McMillan would be an upgrade in my book. Otherwise a take-off HS Precicion with aluminum bedding block would be another option. Either way, the stock needs to be bedded to the action to get the best accuracy. I think you just stepped sideways with the hogue stock.

That said, I am a Remington fan. My 22-250 is a Remington 700 VSF. It has the HS Precision stock which is OK, but I still had to have it bedded and the trigger adjusted by a gunsmith in order to get it to shoot. Prior to these mods, it was a 1.5 MOA gun with factory loads.

Good luck.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

wont need a smith to adjust the triger if it has the x-mark in it all you need is the little allen wrench that it comes with. the stock that you bought is more or less the one that is on there now. but before you do all this just go and shoot the thing and use good match ammo if you want to know what it can really do. Have seen alot of those guns that have shot good out of the box and needed no work have also seen some that sucked and did need a new stock. i dont know if you said but what are you putitng on it for glass?


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

I adjusted the trigger and it breaks like glass! Best factory trigger I have shot. I really like the Hogue and would have to disagree with you on it's quality. Doesn't feel flimsy and feels a lot more sturdy than the factory stock. It is free floated and is very accurate. I have a McMillan on my Rem 30-06 and also put an aftermarket trigger on it. It shoots great and I like the stock....just wanted to try something different. I'm not a fan of match ammo for varmints. I had worked up a load of Hornady V-max 55 gr for the Ruger and had a few left over to try in the new Remington. I am going to do a little more work on this load to see if I can get sub .5" groups. I topped this rifle with a stainless Nikon Buckmaster 4.5-14X40mm with side focus. Looks pretty sweet and shoots decent........just .666" at 100 yards. Actually .89"outside to outside minus .224"= .666" (measured with caliper). Here's a closeup. This is actually a 4 shot group......the far right hole had 2 bullets go through it.










The Ruger is still in my safe as the buyer backed out because he got laid off.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

johngfoster said:


> Also agree on bedding the action and free-floating the action.


This may be a dumb question.......how do you free float the action? Did you mean the barrel? :-?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes he meant the tube. You can free float both. It takes a special collar around the chamber part of the tube. That is the only part that attaches to the stock. I am not sold on that idea. I know it works very well on 22lr BR rifles but I do not know how it will hold up to bigger rounds. Everyone else beds the action or uses stocks machined out well enough to act as bedding. The USMC on their M40a3 they just use a good fitting stock and they get good accuracy with their rifle. Accuracy International they glue their action to the aluminum stock insert. OK it is a little more than an insert.

On the bright side they are making left hand Accuracy International Chassis Kits (AICS) and a few left hand rifles.

Staring at Chuck Norris for extended periods of time without proper eye protection will cause blindness, and possibly foot sized bruises on the face.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

well since you reload no need for any of the factory stuff. looks like the only thing you need now is a pdog town and about 1000 rounds to blown them vermin up


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Not to burst your bubble, but the $100 Timney or rifle basix trigger would have been better than the mediocre factory 
Remington trigger... and your back to square one. Since the trigger was your only real complaint with the Ruger, trading it off didn't really make much sense to me.

But its your show. Do what you want.


----------



## Powerfisher (Jan 28, 2009)

I have the Rem. 700 SPS w/hvy bbl. Love it. Trigger could use a little attention, the stock is not bedded, yet, but it shoots clovers @ 100yds as is. I have a Nikko Stirling Nighteater 6x24x44 on the top. I roll my own using 34gr. of Benchmark and a 55gr. Nosler BT and it is my pet load. Right now, I am working up a load for a 60gr. VMAX. At 60 yds its shoots a ragged hole. At 100yds, my last range day was windy, constant 10mph with 20mph gusts. I chose that day because i wanted to see if my 1:14TR would keep the heavier pill true in the wind. 3/4" MOA @ 100yds with the wind. I havent been out for the past few weeks due to mother nature and honey do lists. I do have pics if you would like to see them. The 1:14TR is not sposed to stabelize the heavier bullet but I enjoy learning things the hard way and so far, I am impressed. I have maxed out the powder limit (according to Hodgdon) and have no signs of the load being too hot. I am going to bump up the powder by .5gr at a time to see if more is better. Once I see that the load has REALLY maxed out, I will back off and see whats up. Its gonna be hard to beat what I have already. My goal is to get out to 400yds without have to dope the wind as much. If I see the 60gr bullet cant or tumble through the target, I will see for myself that the 1:14 TR is too slow. So far, so good. You can do so much with the 700 action that I think you made a good move. I have two 700s and love them both. Once I shoot out my 22-250 bbl, I will have a .308 put on and try some REAL long distance shots.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

After working my Rem 700 trigger(no need for a gunsmith even for a non X mark trigger) it is significantly better than the two timney triggers I have, but I don't have one on my ruger so I can't comment on that. Accuracy wise the Rem will out shoot the Ruger any day so you made the right choice.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

powerfisher put a scope on it and it might really surprise you. nighteaters are junk at best.


----------



## Powerfisher (Jan 28, 2009)

Saving my pennies. At the time, the price was right and I have good enough clarity. I dont go past 16x. Too much distortion. Since I bought it, I have come to realize I dont need a 6x24. I will go with a Nikon next and then a Nightforce when I finish my Long Range Shooter. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

You are definatly on the right path going with the Night Force. There is only one draw back to getting the NF it is after you shoot with that you will want all your guns to have one


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I second that Kurt!!! My NF is WAAAAAYYY better than my old fav VXIIIs!!! I am saving for another!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Savage260 said:


> I second that Kurt!!! My NF is WAAAAAYYY better than my old fav VXIIIs!!! I am saving for another!


So, is the glass that much better than the Mark 4, which is pretty much a VX3 with different reticles and turrets I beleive?

You get a FFP or SFP?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I shot my Valdada IOR side by side with a friends Mark 4 at 910yds at a milk jug. The Valdada was definately clearer than the Mark 4, my NF is clearer than my IOR. It is a SFP


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

the nf has better glass better internals better adjustments and better toughness. Saw a picture where a guy in the sand box took a ak round through the tube and it still functoned.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

A guy took a AK round in a sandbox. He better move to a better area. I sure hope that was not in ND.

When Chuck Norris works out on the Total Gym, the Total Gym feels like it's been raped.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Sandbox=iraq or afganistan smart ***, alot of the the soldiers have used there own money to put NF on weapons they use.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes I was having a little fun. I have a few firends that went there and they all called it the sandbox. That is untill I asked them a few questions. Now they all refer to it by name or the buttcrack of earth a few call it the armpit.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i was saying that as i would to my freinds. So hard to get when your joking around on the computer.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Finally got my SPS Stainless 22-250 to the range today. It was shooting .5moa at 200 with handloads. The X-Mark Pro is crap. It will be getting replaced in the very near future. The trigger is nice and crisp, but just can't adjust it low enough. I have a Sako 308 that consistenly pulls 2lbs, and the X-Mark felt like twice that. Both triggers have the ability to be adjusted externally with the turn of 1 set screw, and I adjusted that screw as light as I could.

Disclaimer: the .5moa groups were not shot by me, but by a buddy of mine. I was struggling at 200 tonight for some reason, about MOA or just under (I blame it on the mosquitos). But since he regularly visits this site, I figured I'd better disclose that little bit of info. 

FYI - Jewell trigger for factory 700 with bolt release and right safety for $204, with free shipping.....

http://greatscottshooters.com/


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Here is a link on triggers form the hide.
http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthr ... ost1876929


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Adam, thats odd that you can't get the xmark trigger pull down to a decent weight. Mine is right at 2.5lbs and it could still probably go a bit farther. How are you adjusting it without the stock off? I definitely can't adjust mine with the stock on.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

It's the X Mark Pro, they have a set screw ON the trigger that you adjust, without having to take the stock off. I'm sure if I knew anything about trigers I could take it out and file something to make it a little lighter, but I don't. I played around with it again last night, and got it a little lighter, but not much. Not only that, I have that screw turned out so far it's either about ready to fall out, or it's annoying as hell feeling it everytime you go for the trigger. I'd imagine with gloves on, it would eventually snag at some point.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I just found that there are a few different xmark pro triggers, which would explain why I can't adjust mine without taking the stock off. Mine has to be adjusted with the stock off and is similar to the older remington triggers. They must have went to the externally adjustable triggers after I bought mine.


----------

